# 3 Pence ink lift



## windrivermaiden (Aug 25, 2007)

Since I have no sun, I've decided to play around with ink lifts. This is printed on acetate with an ink jet printer then laid on to damp watercolor paper.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool!

Where's your sun?  You can have some of ours from up here if it'll help.


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2007)

That worked to perfection, Windy. What printer did you use? My husband played around with this technique, but our Epson 2200 was not the right printer for it. 

Hope your sun shines soon! :sun:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the Epson R320. 
I printed on the back side of store brand transparency with the ink volume set for text with images. Transparency speed.
The paper is 1-ply cotton Bristol soaked and then applied to glass which I stand vertical draining the excess water till there is only a slight sheen of moisture on the surface.
I "kiss" the transparency to the paper and wait about 15 seconds till I see the ink start to feather on the edges and then remove the acetate.
then hang to dry. I also did some gel lifts...using the gel-ed front side the acetate. I had a hard time getting my paper the right moisture content for that. always just a hair too dry or a hair too wet. Of course I was trying to also do laundry...some day the pleasure to just concentrate on the work at hand.

Today...full of teenage daughter birthday celebration, is beautiful printable sun.:x....such is life! Tomorrow its back to the grind of getting my education.


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the details - you had great success. 

Hang in there!  Keep hoping that it will come together for you on the same day, and maybe it will.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 27, 2007)

Lift success is best if one has forgotten to filp the image...and there is sinage or other words in the image. I made a beautiful lift today...only to realize that the lettering was backwards


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2007)

windrivermaiden said:


> Lift success is best if one has forgotten to filp the image...and there is sinage or other words in the image. I made a beautiful lift today...only to realize that the lettering was backwards


Been there - done that.  What's good about that is the knowledge you'll never let it happen again - it only takes once!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 28, 2007)

Now thats what I call thinking outside the box.  Thats a fantastic image!!


----------

